# Getting up on the roof of my new home



## AU_Prospector (Feb 11, 2008)

Guys, I need some confidence here. 

Just purchased a home that is 5 years old.  I need to get on the roof to repair a ventilation stack flashing that is leaking water around the vent pipe and into my attic.  My home is multi level, luckily the stack is on the lower level roof. 

My problem is the roof is pitched at 45 degrees and I'm a little nervous about it.  My prior home had a 30 degree pitch to the roof and I was on it twice a year with no sweat cleaning gutters.  Should I be worried?  It just looks a lot steeper.  Luck is with me as the stack is only a couple feet from a roof line valley which I intend to use as a crutch for leverage on my feet. 

What do you think? 
Prospector


----------



## kok328 (Feb 11, 2008)

You think it looks steep now, wait til you get up there.  Next time I have to go up for the same reason, I'll be tying off a line to the front of the house while I go up the back of the roof.


----------



## travelover (Feb 11, 2008)

AU_Prospector said:


> ................
> What do you think?
> Prospector



What could go wrong?


----------



## AU_Prospector (Feb 11, 2008)

Well considering my luck, the worst will most likely happen. 

I guess my question better stated is 45 degree pitched roof repair, "no problem", or "call a professional". ?

If it were 30 degrees or less on the roof angle I wouldnt even be asking.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm not afraid of heights...it's the widths that scare me. 

You want to know if it's OK, well as long as you are comfortable and safe. Once you climb up...getting back down to the ladder is the scary part. Make sure someone is there, to help if you fall.

If you are determined to DIY maybe rent some staging...and get some other things done also.
Just a thought, sometimes it is better to get someone out to do it. This frees you up for other DIY stuff.


----------



## Hack (Feb 11, 2008)

I learned something after scaling my 18/12 pitch roof...it's much easier going up than coming down. 

Is it possible to lay the extension ladder ON the roof rather than just up to the edge or gutter?  If the extension ladder extends past this at a shallower angle, it becomes a sort of scaffold on the roof itself.  Then you're not walking on the roof...see my lame attempt at a picture below...

I've done this before and it works rather well.  I feel much safer...


----------



## Hack (Feb 11, 2008)

inspectorD said:


> If you are determined to DIY maybe rent some staging...and get some other things done also.
> Just a thought, sometimes it is better to get someone out to do it. This frees you up for other DIY stuff.



I agree with this 200%.  My roof is pretty scary, so I go up there as little as possible.


----------



## AU_Prospector (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone, 

I like Hack's idea and will try that first.  Maybe do a dry run climbing up and down a couple times to get used to it.  I have a 24 foot extension with safety bars attached that just might work.  Not too worried about the height, its the pitch that was getting to me.  The other stack is on the higher portion of my roof and thankfully is not leaking.  

My dad wants me to tie off a line to the opposite side of the house, but unless I park the truck in the front yard, there is nothing to anchor to. 

It seems like newer builds in my area of the country have exceedingly high roof lines for no apparent reason.  There is an awful lot of empty space in the attic of my home heightwise. 

Thanks again


----------



## MinConst (Feb 11, 2008)

What happens when the ladder gives way?


----------



## ToolGuy (Feb 12, 2008)

How I would do it...





Just make sure the two sections are rigid and can't flex.


----------



## CraigFL (Feb 12, 2008)

I agree with toolguy. Most ladders are not rated to be used at an angle like that. When I worked on my 12-12 roof, I found the hardest thing was to get comfortable and move around so I could get the work done. I bought a roof climb safety kit(rope & harness) for about $150 so I could at least feel safe when I did move around.


----------



## apsinkus (Feb 12, 2008)

Where did you buy that harness? I was thinking about visiting mountain-climbing equipment store, but I heard those places are way too expensive.
I know my wife would not mind to get my life insurance, but I think she prefers me alive   Someone needs to take out the trash and fix stuff around the house


----------



## guyod (Feb 12, 2008)

I seen them at a specialized ladder and scaffolding store.


----------



## CraigFL (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't remember exactly where I got it on the internet but this is one similar to it:

http://www.northernsafety.com/cart/cart.cfm?PROD_NUM=165-10009 01&ACTION=01&PFM=FPP

Mine came in a kit with 150 feet of rope and an attachment for the rope end. I also did buy some rope climbers from a climbing place so I could easily move around.


----------



## travelover (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.jumpnpuddles.com/shop/pc/Black-haired-boy-Marionette-598p4747.htm


----------



## TheFentonGuy (Feb 13, 2008)

I also have a steep roof as well and know I have to re-shingle it.  I was thinking of doing it myself if I get enough nerve up!  Funny, I'm scared to get on my roof, but can fight fires (vol here in VT) on a 75' ladder, attached by a big hook to it and step on a roof in the middle of winter with a chain saw.  I guess it is the whole, if I fall off my roof, I will be in pain.  If I fall off the 75' ladder, I could die, so I won't be in pain.  

I found out it will cost roughly $2500 to re-shingle the roof if I do it, or pony up $5k to have someone else deal.  I may just pay and not go on vaca!


----------



## kok328 (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL ... while I've never fallen while wearing one of these harnesses, I did test it out and let me tell you, if your a male, it's not very comfortable.  I think I would have rather fallen ...LOL


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 13, 2008)

You know I did the same thing with mine, but the package on mine said to get a new arresting part(the springy lookin thing) if you had fallen with it. 
The new ones I guess depend on what you buy. 
But it does hurt...bunches you up and you have to wait for someone to get you the ladder. 

Next time I trust they work. No more tests


----------



## CraigFL (Feb 14, 2008)

Mine came with a throat spray kit to tighten your vocal chords after a fall... 

But seriously, I wouldn't want to free fall 10 feet in that thing. I kept adjusting my rope so that it only would be a short distance.


----------

